# Is my goat in labor yet?



## laura12499 (Jan 8, 2014)

My goat has been acting funny for the past week. She had white mucus coming out of her, she is yanwing a lot. She sides look sunken in and so does her ligaments but I'm not sure how to check it. She also keeps grinding her teeth. Earlier today she had a yellowish-clearish mucous coming out but now it's not their. She is laying down and getting up and stretching a lot too. She just doesn't look comfortable if you can help please do.


----------



## laura12499 (Jan 8, 2014)

She is also burping and pooping a lot too.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Sounds like she is getting close. Is her udder really full and tight? I suck at predicting how soon so I just go with the "oh...look...there's the fluid sack. We must be having babies now" method. LOL I've gotten pretty good at the string of goo method of predicting, sort of. Once the "real" string is there I know it. But I also have a LOT of false alarms right up til then too.


----------



## laura12499 (Jan 8, 2014)

How close do you think she is? And I think she is getting pretty full and tight.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I could be honest and tell you I have no clue! Or I could give my nephew's stock answer "10 oclock tonight or tomorrow."


----------



## laura12499 (Jan 8, 2014)

This is her second time kidding and I wasn't here for the first time and I really want to be here for this one, but thanks anyway!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

LOL I know. It's always so cool to watch. I really can't tell you how close. Wish I could. At this point, I would probably be checking every couple hours. If she starts some more mucus streaming, I'd check way more often. It does sound like she may be within 24 hours or so....


----------



## laura12499 (Jan 8, 2014)

Here's a picture of what she looks like


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

You ARE close! I would be checking her every hour at the very least. Her udder is tight and fairly shiny, she's got some goo (wish there were a little more than that, but some don't), the babies have definitely dropped. Good luck!!!


----------



## laura12499 (Jan 8, 2014)

Oh my gosh! Thank you so much!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Just don't throw rotten tomatoes at me if she waits a couple more days....ok???? LOL GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## laura12499 (Jan 8, 2014)

Lol got it


----------



## laura12499 (Jan 8, 2014)

She went to the bathroom and after she was done she had about 2-3inches of mucous coming out of her.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Getting closer...


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Woohoo! Closer!!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## laura12499 (Jan 8, 2014)

How long does it usually take when this happens?


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Uh huh. Lol... clear or amber or yellowish colored streaming? This is what Tab looked like just a couple hours before kidding

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## laura12499 (Jan 8, 2014)

Will they normally have that much?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Not always, here's Genie about 20 minutes before kidding.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

We're loads of help...aren't we? Hehe. Ready to pull your hair out yet?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## laura12499 (Jan 8, 2014)

Actually yes y'all are and yes I am


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

I have yet to have a goat stream. I go with Carmen's theory of the bag hanging out.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Anything???

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## laura12499 (Jan 8, 2014)

No but she keeps wagging her tail while she's laying down.


----------



## laura12499 (Jan 8, 2014)

Is there a reason why she keeps burping?


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Is she stretching out while she's laying down?


----------



## laura12499 (Jan 8, 2014)

Yes, she's trying too


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Are out with her? Is her stretching rhythmic?


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Is there any kind of bubble? Sounds like she is in labor

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## laura12499 (Jan 8, 2014)

I am out with her they only thing she's doing is every so often she will stop breathing for about 15seconds and she stretched maybe 3 times


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

She's having some light contractions 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## laura12499 (Jan 8, 2014)

Her breathing has gotten a little heavier too


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Sounds like labor to me. The burbing is normal. It can be stop breathing stretch out a leg, then contraction wanes. Eventually the stretching will be both legs.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

She may even decide to stand up. I have some does that will stand up push their head into a wall and push


----------



## laura12499 (Jan 8, 2014)

Thank you for all y'all's help! I will keep posting updates if anything happens


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

If you need any help there is almost always somebody online


----------



## laura12499 (Jan 8, 2014)

I will post picture of the little one(s) when she has them.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

laura12499 said:


> I will post picture of the little one(s) when she has them.


You better! Or I will reach thru the puter screen and strangle you!!! Lol

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## laura12499 (Jan 8, 2014)

Haha


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Everything going ok? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## laura12499 (Jan 8, 2014)

Yeah but she's not progressing yet


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

You are in for a long night

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Following!


----------



## laura12499 (Jan 8, 2014)

Yeah me....


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Hehe. You're gonna give up about 2am and go take a 2 hour nap to wake up to babies. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## laura12499 (Jan 8, 2014)

Yeah well that's what happened last time ,so now I'm camping out with her in 30 degree weather. But luckily we have heat lamps so that's going to keep them warm


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Lol. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

I slept in the barn last year...of course the doe I thought was in labor waited 3 days and then kidded while I was at school :roll: This year I have a camera! So far the only one who's kidded went from no signs to full blown labor right before I was going to leave. Let's hope they keep up that trend!


----------



## laura12499 (Jan 8, 2014)

Haha yeah I have to get up early and I bet she'll have it right when I have to leave


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Well...not to rub it in...bwahaha. but I believe I'm gonna go find my soft warm bed. I'll keep checking in on you tho

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## laura12499 (Jan 8, 2014)

Well thanks.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Hehe. Anytime! I try to help! Good luck and hope she goes soon now

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Carmen, that was cold!!! :shocked: :scratch:  Actually, I think I will go feed the 4 little terrors and head that way myself! :laugh: 

Happy kidding, Laura - I wish you the best and I hope it all works out great!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Jean...us old ladys know the value of a warm bed! 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Yep! Especially considering I've been up way too many nights the first half of this month kidding out my own goats! :wink: :laugh: I suspect the same can be said for you, too.

I sure wish these darned emoticons would stay in one place!


----------



## laura12499 (Jan 8, 2014)

Well still nothing.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Well crud. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## laura12499 (Jan 8, 2014)

About every 30 mins she wags her tail really fast and kinda lifts her back end off the ground


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Sounds like a contraction, although I don't know that mine have ever done the tail wagging.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Thank you for not throwing any tomatoes yet! hehehe She may just be positioning. Trust me, when she actually goes into labor you'll go "OH! That's what it looks like!" Watch for pawing at the ground, standing up and laying down over and over, stiff back legs and staring off into space. All the things you know to look for and keep thinking you are seeing....once you actually see it you'll KNOW. A gush of water or fluids. Squatting and looking like she is forcing pee or when she is laying down both hind legs will get really stiff and straight and it will look like she is really straining. That is contractions. With Tabitha, my nephew informed me she wasn't trying very hard during contractions and I laughed at him. He said at least 6 or 7 hours, I said within the hour and I was right! Your doe will do ALL of these behaviours almost at the same time and you should see either water gushing (water breaking) or a bloody looking water filled bubble coming out. I KNOW you've heard all this and this IS what you're looking for, but maybe listing it all out at one time again will help. I'm praying you get to be there this time as it is an amazing event you will never forget.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

ROFLMAO I've got the lady that bought my little doeling on text messages asking me the same questions you are!! She's got some time before hers kids tho...no bag at all yet. Sure am glad I live far enough away from both of you that the rotten tomatoes can't reach me!


----------



## laura12499 (Jan 8, 2014)

My mom just texted me and told me that she has a brown discharge with some blood in it.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

kccjer said:


> ROFLMAO I've got the lady that bought my little doeling on text messages asking me the same questions you are!! She's got some time before hers kids tho...no bag at all yet. Sure am glad I live far enough away from both of you that the rotten tomatoes can't reach me!


Told you I sucked. She's got kids on the way NOW. LOL

The brownish discharge means yours is about to be on the way NOW too....


----------



## laura12499 (Jan 8, 2014)

Haha that's funny! She went to the bathroom and the discharge is now a clearish yellow color


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

You're gonna have babies soon. can your mom tell if she's pushing at all? I suppose you're at work or school and gonna miss it again?


----------



## laura12499 (Jan 8, 2014)

I actually just got home. No I don't see her pushing yet


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

This doe must have doe code down!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Ok, I'll do just like I told Taylor. Don't worry about it. You're DAYS away from having babies! :ROFL::ROFL:


----------



## laura12499 (Jan 8, 2014)

I wish it was minuets!!


----------



## laura12499 (Jan 8, 2014)

She's starting to paw at the ground now


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

That is positive! Paw, paw, lay down, stretch, stretch, stand up, paw, paw, eat hay, paw, push head into wall, paw, paw lay down,take a nap, wake up, look at you like you have an issue, get up, paw, paw, lay down, flag, flag, push, push, get up grab a snack, burp, fart, poop. 

You
Gotta pee so you dance, and squirm, cross your legs, dance some more, decide OK I can't hold it anymore run in to the house pee, grab a quick drink

Meanwhile back in the barn...
She had triplets and you missed the whole thing, again.


----------



## laura12499 (Jan 8, 2014)

Lol


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

:slapfloor::ROFL::slapfloor::ROFL: HerdQueen certainly has it down to an art!! Yep, that's pretty much how it goes! Pawing is good. 

Sure am praying ray: your kidding goes better than the other one has. :tear: They are on the way to the vet. 40 minutes of pushing didn't result in a kid and all her hubby could find were feet, no head. Her first time with a goat kidding period....


----------



## laura12499 (Jan 8, 2014)

Aww that sucks


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Your goat has done this before so I'm not worried about her at all! YOURS is all good and gonna have....3? 4? all does!!

This was a FF and really small. This lady was buying anything that people had for sale and got some pretty poor goats. Some were way too small to have been bred. I'm guessing this was one of those.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Carmen that is tough especially for for first timers. Hope everybody makes it out in good shape!


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

I myself have been waddling back and forth from the barn in anticipation of kids. So tell your doe to step it up because mine are a couple of liars.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

they are having to do a c-section on the other goat. :sad:


----------



## laura12499 (Jan 8, 2014)

I have her hay and she's trying to rearrange it


----------



## laura12499 (Jan 8, 2014)

this is her first kid she had he weighed about 8 and a half pounds when he was born


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Gosh what a cute kiddie! When I see Boer kids it makes me think I need to raise Boers.


----------



## laura12499 (Jan 8, 2014)

Well thank you and you should their lots of fun


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

How cute. She throws nice kids! Hope she gives you a couple this time

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

HerdQueen said:


> That is positive! Paw, paw, lay down, stretch, stretch, stand up, paw, paw, eat hay, paw, push head into wall, paw, paw lay down,take a nap, wake up, look at you like you have an issue, get up, paw, paw, lay down, flag, flag, push, push, get up grab a snack, burp, fart, poop.
> 
> You
> Gotta pee so you dance, and squirm, cross your legs, dance some more, decide OK I can't hold it anymore run in to the house pee, grab a quick drink
> ...


House? The barn has straw!


----------



## laura12499 (Jan 8, 2014)

Yeah he was really long legs so he was really tall


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Wild Hearts Ranch said:


> House? The barn has straw!


 That's kind of what I was thinking. The goats already pee there


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Oh in spring summer fall I would agree totally but here its -20 and I would prefer no icicles hanging off my backside, plus in my current condition I couldn't squat low enough I would fall or piss all over myself.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

HerdQueen said:


> Oh in spring summer fall I would agree totally but here its -20 and I would prefer no icicles hanging off my backside, plus in my current condition I couldn't squat low enough I would fall or piss all over myself.


:shocked::shocked: Oh my what a mental picture that makes! :laugh:


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

So....is this stupid goat doing ANYTHING remotely labor-like???


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

kccjer said:


> :slapfloor::ROFL::slapfloor::ROFL: HerdQueen certainly has it down to an art!! Yep, that's pretty much how it goes! Pawing is good.
> 
> Sure am praying ray: your kidding goes better than the other one has. :tear: They are on the way to the vet. 40 minutes of pushing didn't result in a kid and all her hubby could find were feet, no head. Her first time with a goat kidding period....


That sounds about right! My first doe delivered one, followed by nothing but pushing for about 45 minutes. Thankfully I knew something was wrong because of the cows and called Dad for help. She had 2 more in there all tangled up.


----------



## laura12499 (Jan 8, 2014)

No still nothing... Hopefully when I wake up in the morning I'll be greeted by babies. Running on 2 hours of sleep from last night so I don't think I'm going to do that again. Hopefully next time she has them I'll be able to see it.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Babies??

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## laura12499 (Jan 8, 2014)

Nope not yet


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Sheesh....

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## laura12499 (Jan 8, 2014)

I know but as long as she has healthy babies I'm okay with it


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

She doing anything at all? LOL So glad you didn't decide to throw any tomatoes at me! I really did think you were gonna have babies the other night. Silly goats anyway.


----------



## laura12499 (Jan 8, 2014)

Nope nothing...


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

How about now? Lol

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## laura12499 (Jan 8, 2014)

No...


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Did I miss something? I saw a photo of a doe and baby....is that not her baby? Or was that her last year baby? I am confused....can you explain. Sorry. Maybe I missed something. Tami


----------



## laura12499 (Jan 8, 2014)

That was her baby from last year


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

OHHHHHH!!! Ok sorry, I was thinking oh that is so cool, she had her baby! lol. But then I saw you were still waiting for her to give birth! Wow...hope she has them soon! And hope you get to see the births!!


----------



## laura12499 (Jan 8, 2014)

Haha sorry about that and thanks!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

STILL nothing? Its time to sell her!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## laura12499 (Jan 8, 2014)

Haha nope nothing. I'm hoping she will have it today because I don't want them to be born in febuary because every single one of my goat are born In febuary!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Well, if you'd told us THAT in the first place we wouldn't be waiting just yet! She'll go in the next couple days....after Feb gets here! :lol:


----------



## laura12499 (Jan 8, 2014)

Yeah I wanted her to kid on my birthday which was jan. 24 but..that didn't happen


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow, still hanging on, I know what torment she is putting you through on waiting. :hair:


----------



## laura12499 (Jan 8, 2014)

Haha yeah it's torture


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Nothing yet Laura? Hopefully you will get to see the babies born!!


----------



## laura12499 (Jan 8, 2014)

Nope still nothing!!! Yeah I really want to see at least one of them being born.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Ha...can't believe she still hasn't gone. Stubborn old goat anyhow

Carmen, Co-Owner Oleo Acres LLC, Nw Ks


----------



## laura12499 (Jan 8, 2014)

Haha yeah


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Anything? Anything at all? Any signs, symptoms, etc?? Sigh...


----------



## laura12499 (Jan 8, 2014)

Nope...


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

I keep checking this forum.....wow can't believe she still hasn't had them! When is she due Laura?


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I give up. Start a new thread when you think she is going....as in there is a long string of goop hanging out or a bubble coming out! LOL


----------



## laura12499 (Jan 8, 2014)

I'm not sure her exact due date.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh man, still hanging on.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

I think they love to laugh at us. I have 5 in a kidding race. I have one that looks like any moment, yet acts fine. 1 that looks no where near ready but acts like she is kidding and licks and kisses everyone(she's the herd hag and the girls dislike her emensly) so here I waddle back and forth because these girls keep saying they're ready, I get out there they giggle and go about their goat business. I'm certain because we have snow expected tomorrow they will all kid. And of course I have Dr appointments I have to go to to decide if I'm going to "kid" tomorrow. 

Evil evil goats with their Cloven hooves, and piss poor sense of humor lol


----------



## laura12499 (Jan 8, 2014)

Yeah here where I live, in texas, it's been really cold lately and I bet she's going to wait until the day it's pouring rain and around the freezing point


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

So we haven't heard anything for 2 days. Anything? At all? Goo? Nesting? Something?


----------



## laura12499 (Jan 8, 2014)

Absolutely nothing but the waiting did pay off. One of our cows had a calf!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Did you take her over and SHOW the cow and calf to her? Maybe she just doesn't understand what she is suppose to be doing??? :ROFL:


----------



## laura12499 (Jan 8, 2014)

Haha only if I can catch it!


----------



## laura12499 (Jan 8, 2014)

We another one of my cows had a calf but still no goat!!!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Does Code in full force on your farm !! :lol:


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

laura12499 said:


> Absolutely nothing but the waiting did pay off. One of our cows had a calf!


Well, that's always a good thing! Maybe you could show your girl the calf and she and the calf's mother could have a heart to heart? :? :scratch: :GAAH: :help: :shrug:


----------



## laura12499 (Jan 8, 2014)

Well she has had a long and thin discharge coming out since yesterday but still nothing. Here are some pics of the calves we have had in the past few days


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Awww...baby calves are so sweet. Too bad the grow up. LOL


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Well at least your getting you baby fill one way or the other. I told my hubby I need a baby to be born soon. He reminded me that Twinkie the guinea pig had babies, but that was 3 weeks ago that's old news. Today we have a good storm coming in so everyone will kid and I'll go into labor.

Cute calves, it makes me having having cattle, for a minute anyway.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

And full moon...


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

You ARE absolutely certain she's pg....right????  :grin::ROFL:


----------



## laura12499 (Jan 8, 2014)

She just had a girl and a boy!!!!ATTACH]57179[/ATTACH]


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

Awww congrats!! How are they doing? 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## laura12499 (Jan 8, 2014)




----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

arty::fireworks: About Time!! Congratulations!! Did you get to see it happen?


----------



## laura12499 (Jan 8, 2014)

No... My mom did for the second one which was the girl


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Seriously??? Sorry, but that is kinda funny. All this time and you STILL didn't get to see! Maybe next time?


----------



## laura12499 (Jan 8, 2014)

Yep and I have another one that might kid next month


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congrats on the cuties!


----------



## laura12499 (Jan 8, 2014)

Thanks!


----------

